# Red



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

girl with red hair


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Those are some weird eyes...and I know that's exactly what you were going for! ;-)


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

she's not finished yet lol they look strange because I haven't done any lashes


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Loving it so far :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

It looks great, I'm sure it will be upto your usual standard which is exceptionally good.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks a lot you lot!! she looks better with lashes


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

She's beautiful @meli :smile:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

She certainly does,


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks everyone so kind :vs_love:
I'm so happy with my new PC it allows me to record painting =)


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

@meli, your work is so outstanding, I don't even know what to say anymore. This is another fine piece.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I can't wait to finish her dick and thanks so much!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli you, and other graphic artists amaze me because not only do u have to have the art skills, but you must have the computer skills as well. 
It's been too many years since I did computer graphics, but I know how difficult it can be to master a program, without formal instruction. 

I think this piece is my fav so far :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

decided to tone down the hair... struggling to find the balance between focus and blur, leigh ann you should get back into it X


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The hair is fantastic now! I wish she had better eyebrows but I'm sure this is the look you're going for.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm doing her eyebrows right now! then her mouth.... then she's complete


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Those eyes turned out perfectly gorgeous, too!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Finished.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing as always! :vs_cool::vs_clap:


----------

